# Séquence vidéo en fond'écran



## kisscool7603 (4 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

j'aimerai mettre une séquence video en .mov en fond d'écran sur un imac intel OSX Lion.

Je vous remercie d'avance de vos reponses.


----------



## wath68 (4 Décembre 2011)

Hello, et bienvenue.

Je sais comment mettre un écran de veille en fond d'écran, mais une vidéo non.

Il faudrait peut être regarder sur l'app store et passer par une application.
Exemple Mach Desktop


----------

